
USA Gov arrested 200 Israeli Spys last yr then tryed to keep it silent - a-smith
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/israel/1387069/US-arrests-200-young-Israelis-in-spying-investigation.html
======
slater
14 years ago. That's an article from 2002.

